# BSOD - Special pool detected memory corruption



## Okki (Jan 14, 2011)

Dear Tech Support,

I think my computer has serious problems. I don't know what is wrong with it because it is very fast and works very good. But something it just crashes out of the blue and gives me BSOD. Mostly the BSOD is *Memory Management *or* IRQL not less or equal*. 

I have followed your BSOD Posting Instructions. The OS on this computer is Windows 7 (32 bit), before I had Windows Vista as standard OS on it. The computer is approximately 4 years old, with "_Intel (R) Core__™ 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 2.40 GHz_" processor and _3 GB RAM Memory__._ I also have the output folder and perfmon file attachted to this thread.

Thanks in advance!
Okki


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see any crashdumps. You aren't using any "cleaning" software are you? The problem with them is they'll clean up crashdumps, which we need to analyze (plus most of them can end up being harmful).


----------



## Okki (Jan 14, 2011)

No VirGnarus, I used to use CCleaner but I deinstalled a few months ago. At the moment I only use Avira Antivir and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware. Do you advise these programs as well or would you advise others?

Thanks for your fast reply and I hope this can help you a little


----------



## Okki (Jan 14, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm seeing evidence of random reboots but no BSODs; last BSOD recorded was in January.

Here's an error:

```
Event[370]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: nvlddmkm
  Date: 2011-03-16T12:27:13.181
  Event ID: 14
  Task: Geen
  Level: Fout
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Klassiek
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Oscar-PC
  Description: 
N/A
```
Here is your current nVidia driver:

```
16 oktober 2010 19:07: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
```
Please install the latest version found here: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

Most likely, this is a hardware problem. Start the diagnostics with the three Prime95 tests: CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

Also do the Short and Long DSTs with SeaTools.

Finish up with 7 passes of Memtest86: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

IF you got both running simultaneously, that's typically not advised (causes instability). Avira also didn't do too hot in most reviews, and TSF here typically recommends MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) since recently they picked up their slack big time lately. The best way I've always seen to keep things clean is to have multiple Antivirus programs available on my PC, but never all running at the same time. I usually keep the others uninstalled but their installation packages available till I need em, and just have one running permanently. You'll never get em all with one AV product, regardless how good some of em are.

In any case, it's hard to go further on this without crash dumps. Plus you'll wanna go and enable Driver Verifier as per instructions. To add to them, don't select Low Resource Sim, and restrict selecting drivers to just a small group (around 5). Too many and it'll hamper Special Pool setting, which is one of the most crucial for DV. 

You want to look for crashes that have "Verifier" or "Special Pool" (in their error code, or some variant thereof. If you don't, try selecting another small group (make sure none of them are Microsoft drivers). If you see that it's crashing at startup now after DV is enabled, that's typically a good sign that DV's doing its job catching. You can always go into Safe mode to disable it.


For hardware tests, you can try these:

RAM: Memtest86+
Disk: Seatools
CPU: Prime95
GPU: FurMark

For Memtest, select extended mode and let it do infinite passes overnight (7+). For Prime95, select Torture Test with Small FFT.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol, incidentally stepped on Jon's toes with the hardware tests. My bad.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

No worries, Okki is now twice as likely to run them!


----------



## Okki (Jan 14, 2011)

Both VirGnarus and Jonathan_King, thank you for your reply .
I have updated my drivers, I could think of this myself tbh :$. I could not test my computer with Seatools, because the "test was unavailable". I have run Prime95 on my computer, but none of the workers stopped after 6 hours (so I think this is a good sign, right?). 

Do you think the outdated driver could cause all the problems?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You stated that you already updated the drivers though? As for Seatools, it states that if the "level of supported required is not reached", as in some tests will not work on some drives, so check to see if you can use any other tests other than the one selected. Also, Prime95 will continue indefinitely. You just need to keep it running for a long time (12-24 hours) to determine stability. It's the errors (or lack thereof) that you are looking for during its run. Any will indicate a problem.


----------

